# hgh to repair vs build



## Chaoticus (Jun 29, 2010)

I moved this reply I made from a thread with a different topic heading.

Edited this to better describe intent.

I have broken my back a couple of times and have abit of metal in it (stabalization w/ screws, cage...so on) I also have a couple lower lumbar fusions. despite this I have worked through, and still do, alot of pain when lifting, running, most things physical. the one thing that has held me back from going heavy mass training is always the delay between sessions to minimize injury.

The more I read about hgh the more I start to think that it would be a great candidate for repairing soft tissue damage and allowing me to increase weight and begin a much more intense mass training program.

Would you think that a low 4IU a day six week cycle would be best for this, or a blast cycle. As many of you have had to work through injury and tissue damage, i figured I would ask. I am new to the thread, but the level of advise I find here far surpasses any I have seen elsewhere.

Thanks, and any advice using hgh for this would be very much appreciated.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hi mate,there are better qualified people on here to answer,ive done

two and start my third one tomoz.

i worked all day today,flat out building,i had zero lower back pain

and no knee problems all day, it was great. :thumb: can only

put it down to the gh,im doing the blast method.


----------

